

Anyone Looking for Non-Technical Co-Founder in NYC, SF, or Boston? - mattgerboth

I am looking to join a technical person or a team to work on a start-up. I am willing to work my ass off including weeknights, weekends, or whatever it takes. I am willing to work 24/7 on this and give up everything else in my life to work on this. I have my own ideas, but I am completely open to joining others on their idea.<p>I am currently in NYC but am willing to move to Boston or SF if it’s the right team or person.  I have bunch of savings saved up that I can survive for up to two years without a job.<p>Here is a little about me:<p>-I graduated from one of the top undergraduate business schools in America (currently ranked number two on Business Week’s top undergraduate business school ranking list)<p>-I have worked at Google and Salesforce.  I am 23 years old male.<p>-I can SELL.  I worked at Best Buy for 3 in high school selling.  I am highly extroverted and can SELL!  I love selling!!  I very persistent and do not mind rejections.<p>-I am really good at people's skills, presenting, networking, and business development. I have high emotional intelligence and am pretty easy to get along with.<p>-I consider my specialty to be in business development, business strategy, marketing, and project management.<p>-I am a go-getter, and do not need to be told to do things. I literally can do everything that does not involve coding so coders can focus on the product.<p>-I am constantly reading and consider myself well read. I have obviously read classics such as the Lean Startup and all of Paul Graham’s essays. I also have read many books in different fields such as: management, psychology, philosophy, and biographies of successful entrepreneurs.<p>I am looking to join people who are extremely dedicated and are willing work their asses off to make a successful startup. If you are action-oriented, hacker-type, and are looking for a non-technical co-founder that fits the description above then please contact me at matt.gerboth@gmail.com.<p>Thanks
======
notahacker
People might be interested in knowing what you did at Google and Salesforce
(especially if it's linked with the sales/marketing which is where an
inexperienced non-technical cofounder can add plenty of value to some
startups)

------
ameister14
If you have the savings and time, why not learn to code? You can add a lot
more to the early technical parts and pull your own weight throughout the
process.

Plus you'll better understand what's reasonable in terms of goals and
deadlines, and find it much, much easier to find and attract technical people.

~~~
mattgerboth
I am learning to code but to be honest, I just do not like coding. I need to
focus on my strengths rather than fix the clinks in my armor.

~~~
nanijoe
Wait..so you're willing to do whatever it takes..EXCEPT code? What other
"chinks in your armor" are you not willing to do?

------
xoail
I would say hang out with other hackers at meetups. You just dont wanna join a
startup based on their ideas or skills. You wanna make sure its a good fit for
you and the team you join. Hang out with people, hack with them at hackathons,
meetups etc. Once you find a team/individual that is good fit for beers, build
a small product together and ship it without the mess of any
partnership/equities/llc.

~~~
mattgerboth
Trust me, I have tried. I went to countless meetups and hackathons and its
harder to find people than you think it is.

~~~
slap_shot
I really do not mean for this to be offensive, but I understand how it can be
(and I almost expect it to be interpreted that way) but I feel obligated to
tell you this.

Your excuse is pretty weak. You've "tried meeting technical founders and
hackathons, but its harder than we think." That's just weak.

You have to realize that you're within a forum of people that are very
passionate and good at what they do. I really don't think anybody in the HN
community is looking for a non-technical co-founder who is essentially saying
they can't convince hackers, in person, at hackathons to bet on you.

If your rational was that you believe in HN users more than just a guy you can
meet at a hackathon (not a bad approach, by the way), then you'd have merit.
But your explanation basically suggests that you've been shot down hackathons,
so now you're here to pick up a co-founder.

I'm not suggesting that finding a co-founder on HN is unheard of, nor that it
is a bad idea (I particularly liked Coinbase's attempt merely days before the
HN application deadline). But this whole presentation sounds unimpressive.

Lastly, having played point in both the non-technical and a technical founder
roles, I'd suggest that you drop "I've tried but its harder than you think"
line from your lexicon. Paul Graham has a succinct essay on this, but being a
good founder is about being relentlessly resourceful. While you may have
tried, and it my be harder than anyone thinks it is, both points are
irrelevant. You jut have to do it. And you can't, or don't, you'll just be
forgotten about.

I wish you the best of luck.

------
mhhughes8
If you haven't already, be sure to create a free online profile on
CoFoundersLab, <http://www.cofounderslab.com/>. Search/connect with thousands
of entrepreneurs, technical and non-technical looking to join a startup, for
someone to join their startup, or open to either. Good luck!

------
unreal37
Reading this makes me stop and think - I would not be willing to "give up
everything else in my life" to start a company.

That said, good luck to you and I hope you find something worthwhile to apply
your talents to.

------
nicholjs
I am a developer in NYC, and I do client projects with two other developers.

I'd be willing to meet for a coffee to talk about any possibilities. Shoot me
an email: john@bitfountaincode.com

------
imlou4
Learn to code and explore Europe?

MakersAcademy.com

